# Annual Wellness Visit & E/M Same day



## Dcoder (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone in KY been paid for Annual Wellness Visit with an E&M+25 modifier rendered on same day?


----------



## berger (Jan 24, 2012)

I am not in Kentucky but we have had sucess reporting both.  We ask that our providers open a seperate encounter and document the problem visit seperately from the AWV.


----------



## halebill (Feb 2, 2012)

In SC, we have to append modifier 25 to both E/M codes in order for them to pass edits.


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## kimber88 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am from Ohio and have had no success billing the AWW exam and E&M code although everything I read states it is allowed as long as you use the 25 modifier. :{


----------



## halebill (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes. Append 20 modifier to BOTH E/M codes. Also, make certain your problem diagnosis is linked to the problem E/M, and the preventive (V code) is linked to the preventive E/M. (and again, it does depend on the payer if they will allow these together on the same day.)


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## leewagner (Aug 3, 2016)

*follow up to this "Annual Wellness Visit & E/M Same day*



DebbieJames said:


> Has anyone in KY been paid for Annual Wellness Visit with an E&M+25 modifier rendered on same day?


As an OBGYN practice is it permissable to use the AWV code for the preventive exam that our providers do?


----------

